# high flow cat for my mk4 2.0?



## Teebone1237 (Apr 20, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good high flow cat that will pass smog in CA.? I'm probably going to go with the tectonics exhaust with borla muffler but havent been able to find a nice high flow cat


----------



## solidcustoms (Feb 2, 2010)

just to let you know VAG (VW Audi group) cats flow pretty well and you'll only see real benefits from a test pipe


----------



## Teebone1237 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: (solidcustoms)*

ok sweet i was looking at the tectonics tuning cats. have you heard any good or bad things about them?


----------



## solidcustoms (Feb 2, 2010)

all good but idk about smog


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (solidcustoms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solidcustoms* »_just to let you know VAG (VW Audi group) cats flow pretty well and you'll only see real benefits from a test pipe

Yea, thats no true.
You seriously need to chill out on handing out advice unless you're 100% your advice is actually correct.


----------



## Teebone1237 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Ya the only one i can really find is the tectonics setup but i live in California where everyone drives a prius so i dont think its C.A.R.B approved


----------



## solidcustoms (Feb 2, 2010)

k tdogg what is he gonna grab out of a high flow cat on a lightly modded MK4 since you know all?


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: (Teebone1237)*

Well what you could do is smog it with the stock cat and then slap on your high flow cat after just to be on the safe side. In Cali its best to keep all your old parts (smog related) and just slap them on when you gotta get it smogged.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

A hiflow cat is going to decrease back pressure (which = hp) and why wouldnt a hiflow cat be Cali-legal? The guts are just a different design than the OEM to allow more flow-through. They still would do their job.


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_A hiflow cat is going to decrease back pressure (which = hp) and why wouldnt a hiflow cat be Cali-legal? The guts are just a different design than the OEM to allow more flow-through. They still would do their job.

California is pretty strict about add-on parts basically if they're not C.A.R.B (California Air Resource Board) certified technically they're illegal and all certified parts have C.A.R.B number which can be looked up in a database if the smog tech so chooses to verify the part in question is permitted on the car. Now if the internals of the cat are different to allow a higher flow rate as opposed to the straight through honeycomb that already exists in the OEM cat then efficiency is generally reduced even if only slightly. That and that alone could make high flow cats illegal in California but in practice as long as your car doesn't throw any codes and passes the "sniffer" then you're good to go but like I said if you can throw the OE cat on just for the test and after put your high flow or test pipe on there and you dont have to worry till next test.


----------



## Teebone1237 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (AtomixMK3)*

Ya i blew out my cat so i figured it would be a good time to just do my whole exhaust. I just had my car smogged a couple months ago so i dont have to worry about it for a while but id like to find a C.A.R.B approved cat but so far i havent really had much luck


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Teebone1237)*

Well these days they're getting tougher but as long as it passes the "sniffer" then you're good to go just don't say anything about your new "high flow" cat.


----------



## igneous rock (Jan 14, 2009)

So? is there a high flow cat for a 2.0?


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

igneous rock said:


> So? is there a high flow cat for a 2.0?


 If you search the large muffler manufacturers for a high flow OBD 2 type Cat that is carb approved you should find what you need...??? But as said allready not much gain with a high flow Cat unless your engine is highly modified.... One example is Magna Flow.... P.S. t-dick74 is not the only one here that knows anything...


----------



## unc1185 (Dec 20, 2008)

^ Oh no you didnt....compare you and Tdiggity..and then blab with your proceeding nonsense??


----------



## solidcustoms (Feb 2, 2010)

haha thanks ya unless we write a essay saying why we said what we did he just goes 2.0 guru on our ass's


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

unc1185 said:


> ^ Oh no you didnt....compare you and Tdiggity..and then blab with your proceeding nonsense??


preach on brother


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

unc1185 said:


> ^ Oh no you didnt....compare you and Tdiggity..and then blab with your proceeding nonsense??


Another *sshat with nothing to say but Verbal Diarrhea. Save your sarcasm for someone who cares what you say...


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

solidcustoms said:


> VAG (VW Audi group)


Just scrolling thru old posts looking for info on cheap replacement cats for 2.0 cars... came across this and just wanted to correct you. 

VAG does not stand for Volkswagen Audi Group. It Stands for Volkswagen AG. V stands for Volkswagen but AG means Aktiengesellschaft which generally translates to "Corporation" and one with shares publicly held and traded. So... VAG is essentially like saying Volkswagen Inc. Just some trolling info for all LOL


----------

